# A good trainer & a good dog -- but so quickly?



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello friends,
Happy New Year to you all! May 2010 bring much joy and good health to all of you and your families.

As the result of having some problems with Cara (f. 3-1/2) we decided to hire a pro to guide us. Though we had used trainers before we found the fit not quite right and really went hunting this time around. Thanks to a number of you online we selected whom we feel is a good person.

She is with Bark Busters and came on Thursday (New Year's Eve Day). We liked her demeanor, as did Cara, and her methods were in keeping with our beliefs. She taught us a lot those 2-1/2 hours she was here, always gentle, nothing that could be construed as cruel by anyone. One of Cara's glaring problems was leash pulling and she demonstrated a Halti. We liked it and purchased one that afternoon.

So, what's my problem? The dog has been obedient ever since! Hmmm. It seems as if something clicked in her mind and she looks to us for the cues she was taught on Thursday. We are of course constantly reviewing the lesson with her, but can a dog catch on that quickly?

She acted hyper before, and is now calm (something the trainer worked on). Some minor annoyances are vanishing. She is turning into the retriever we had hoped for. For the record, she is perfectly healthy, eating well, not acting depressed, just polite.

Is this normal behavior after a good lesson from a good trainer?

Thank you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say, don't look a gift horse in the mouth! Congratulations, sounds like Cara was testing you, and you passed!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, I dont know if this is normal but yipee!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep...sometimes it can be! Sometimes the fresh outlook and encouragement sends a signal through you and to your dog....
Why do you think some of us go to classes for years <grin>....its not because it takes the dogs so long to learn sit/down/leave it and walk nicely...its becuase having fresh eyes from good trainers and even good classmates is soooooo helpful and encouraging that you want to do more and more and more!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Sivin,

Are you working on fear of other dogs with your new trainer? I have experienced this problem with Roxy when other dogs are walking on our road. She is in week 5 of beginning obedience class and I will ask our trainer about how to work on this.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

I hired a personal trainer to work with Tundra and I and although we had to condense our lessons over a 2 week time period (due to the fact that we were moving) I was amazed after our first lesson. My main "want" was to have him not pull on his leash, and while he wasn't dragging me, he'd get ahead a little and there was always a little tension. His method was putting him on a 20 ft lead and he'd head up the street. When Tundra got ahead of him, he'd turn around and go the other way. He did this for maybe 10-15 minutes and it was amazing that Tundra started paying attention and just trotted along beside him. The trainer wanted me to do this every day for about 10 minutes before we headed out on our walk....the walk being the reward for doing good. And I have to say it does work. Since we have moved and we don't have a really good place to walk I've slacked off on our consistency, but all I have to do is go back to that bit of training for a few minutes and he's paying attention to where I am and staying by me. So, just keep reviewing your "lessons" and doing you homework!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

SylviaB said:


> I hired a personal trainer to work with Tundra and I and although we had to condense our lessons over a 2 week time period (due to the fact that we were moving) I was amazed after our first lesson. My main "want" was to have him not pull on his leash, and while he wasn't dragging me, he'd get ahead a little and there was always a little tension. His method was putting him on a 20 ft lead and he'd head up the street. When Tundra got ahead of him, he'd turn around and go the other way. He did this for maybe 10-15 minutes and it was amazing that Tundra started paying attention and just trotted along beside him. The trainer wanted me to do this every day for about 10 minutes before we headed out on our walk....the walk being the reward for doing good. And I have to say it does work. Since we have moved and we don't have a really good place to walk I've slacked off on our consistency, but all I have to do is go back to that bit of training for a few minutes and he's paying attention to where I am and staying by me. So, just keep reviewing your "lessons" and doing you homework!


I'll have to keep trying this with Austin....he walks good until I say "good boy" and then decides to pull me. I have tried every contraption out there to stop the pulling....we went from a Halti to a Gentle Leader (on a recommendation from someone on the Forum) but he still pulls. The way he pulls, I'm not sure we'll get too far on our walk if I keep have to turn around and go the other way but I'll trying anything!!!!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I'll have to keep trying this with Austin....he walks good until I say "good boy" and then decides to pull me. I have tried every contraption out there to stop the pulling....we went from a Halti to a Gentle Leader (on a recommendation from someone on the Forum) but he still pulls. The way he pulls, I'm not sure we'll get too far on our walk if I keep have to turn around and go the other way but I'll trying anything!!!!


I had a choke chain on Tundra, but you know, he rarely got jerked cause he'd see you going the other way and decide that way must be better. Granted it helps to do it at first in a quiet area without a lot of distractions. This guy's philosophy was to let Tundra figure out my way must be more fun. He had me make Tundra sit for his meals...without me saying anything...and to make eye contact before I'd give him a treat and when he did make the eye contact, say "Tundra, yes".


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear things are going so well for you guys! Chances are a couple things have come together since you're training session:
1. You've learned more effective and clear ways to communicate. Without unintentional mixed messages, your pup is far more inclined to listen.
2. You're working on these new skills far more consistently (I would venture to say daily). The mental exercise is good for your pup, and all that thinking is sure to tire her out a bit. We all know the saying, "A tired dog is a good dog." LOL. I think this is a big one... it's likely tied to the decreased hyper-ness you've noticed as well as the decrease in annoying habits that may well have been born of boredom.

Just keep up the good work. As she comes to master the skills you're currently working on, branch out, find other things you'd like to teach her. Keep that brain active and engaged and you'll never be sorry! Best of luck for continued success!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I'll have to keep trying this with Austin....he walks good until I say "good boy" and then decides to pull me. I have tried every contraption out there to stop the pulling....we went from a Halti to a Gentle Leader (on a recommendation from someone on the Forum) but he still pulls. The way he pulls, I'm not sure we'll get too far on our walk if I keep have to turn around and go the other way but I'll trying anything!!!!


Chances are you won't. But the main goal right now should be to get your dog doing it right, so that those longer walks can be more enjoyable.... even if that means that the first few times you pace back and forth on a 10 ft patch in front of your house. Just ignore the looks from the neighbors, :curtain: LOL.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Chances are you won't. But the main goal right now should be to get your dog doing it right, so that those longer walks can be more enjoyable.... even if that means that the first few times you pace back and forth on a 10 ft patch in front of your house. Just ignore the looks from the neighbors, :curtain: LOL.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
Thanks...you're absolutely right!!!! We love to go on long walks but by the time I get home, I'm aching....he can be so good at times but can be a little poop as well. Thank goodness I love him to death!!!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments and especially Jersey's Mom, who I think especially hit it on the head. As a matter of fact, my husband and I were exhausted after the lesson!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Our daily 15 minute training exercises while my wife is preparing dinner really have helped calm our dogs. They lie down when we eat dinner and Roxy stays on her rug while I load the dishwasher instead of trying to lick the dishes.


----------

